# How do I get the salt out of driftwood?



## Contrast (Dec 15, 2007)

I found a few pieces of beautiful driftwood washed up on the shore in Tobago. i am planning to put them into my tank. Any suggestions of how to get the salt out? soak them? boil them?


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I would just soak it in an empty tank (no fish) for a month and do water change at least once a week. But first clean it really well with a clean sponge with no soap or boil it.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Boil them. That way you can kill any bugs/nasties that are on it.


----------



## Contrast (Dec 15, 2007)

n00dl3 said:


> I would just soak it in an empty tank (no fish) for a month and do water change at least once a week. But first clean it really well with a clean sponge with no soap or boil it.


Do I really need to soak it for that long?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Contrast said:


> Do I really need to soak it for that long?


probably.. make sure to do weekly water changes. It's the only way to get the salt out.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

soaking it will also help it sink.

Which reminds me- I totally forgot to change the water on my driftwood today


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Contrast said:


> Do I really need to soak it for that long?


Not necessary but highly recommended to get rid of the salt in the wood and kill all the bugs/nasties in the wood. But you gotta keep up with the water change to get rid of the concentration that has leached out. Good luck...


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I think the soak time also depends on how big the wood is compared to your tank size. Also I am not sure what "bugs/nasties" people are worried about. Most stuff on there other then insects probably won't survive in freshwater anyways.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

oblongshrimp said:


> I think the soak time also depends on how big the wood is compared to your tank size. Also I am not sure what "bugs/nasties" people are worried about. Most stuff on there other then insects probably won't survive in freshwater anyways.


True, but you don't want dead critters in that driftwood rotting away in your tank.

Boil it, let it soak for a week. Patience will pay off in the long run. We invest way too much time and money into our tanks to take a chance on a piece of wood screwing up what we all work so hard for.


----------



## Contrast (Dec 15, 2007)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> True, but you don't want dead critters in that driftwood rotting away in your tank.
> 
> Boil it, let it soak for a week. Patience will pay off in the long run. We invest way too much time and money into our tanks to take a chance on a piece of wood screwing up what we all work so hard for.


True, thanks guys. they will fit in a 5g bucket so doing a 100% water change daily isn't a big deal.


----------

